# Advertising Policy - Rev. 5-1-2008



## Bob Hubbard (May 6, 2008)

This was posted elsewhere earlier, but I'm reposting it here as it may have been missed.

This is the only place that notices of this type may be posted on MartialTalk.

========
*Revised Copyright, Image and Advertising Policy: 5-1-2008*



*Updated Advertising Policy
Effective May 1 2008*

 In order to cut back on spam and hit-and-run advertisers who only pop in long enough to post a flier, we have instituted the following changes.

  - Incorrectly posted advertisements will be deleted, and no longer moved as we have done.

  - Camp/Event/Seminar notices are -NOT- to be posted in the "Member Announcement" section.

  - Advertisement Posting Restrictions
 In order to post -any- ad notices you must be a member of one or more of these groups:
 - Be a Staff Member
 - Be a Mentor
 - Be a Gold Key Club Member
 - Be a Supporting Member
 - Be a registered member with a minimum of 100 posts.
 - Have purchased a 7-Day Advertising Permit

 Otherwise, you may not post -any- advertisements. That includes for sales, now opens, camp and seminar announcements, etc. That means if you register just to post ads, you're either going to have to take some time and contribute content to the community, or cash to keep us running. No more freebies!

 To purchase a 7 Day Advertising Permit, goto USERCP and scroll down to Paid Subscriptions. Current rate is $50.

 Note: Post Whoring (ie posting a bunch of fluff just to hit 100) will not be tolerated.


----------



## terryl965 (May 6, 2008)

sounds great Bob


----------

